# PDR A pillar



## Focie (Jan 29, 2013)

Could someone tell me if a dent can be removed from the a pillar with pdr? its above the door about three inches from the windscreen

not the best access but can it be done?, is there anyone that does glueing?


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I had one done, but as its a sealed section, he had to drill a small hole and put in a grommet. It's hidden when the doors closed of course, barely visible at all really


----------



## Focie (Jan 29, 2013)

i heard about drilling but not overly keen on that


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some of the PDR guys work wonders.

If there is no access from behind and it's in an area you don't want a drilled hole, they can use sticky pads and a slide hammer to try and pull it out.

I'd imagine they would get it looking far better on way or another.


----------



## Focie (Jan 29, 2013)

can anyone recommend anyone in cornwall? or i would travel a bit for the right skills as really don't want to have it painted and lose original paint


----------



## Focie (Jan 29, 2013)

should add the dent has a small scratch in it as well, will this make a difference?

pretty sure the dent would polish out afterwards


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

An A-Pillar on most cars is very hard (structurally) so it's unlikely you can glue-pull them, you can get in from behind depending on access.

Alex


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Try Ross at Devon Dents he can look and tell you if it can be done !!!!

I have used him and he works wonders !!!!!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I had an unfortunate opportunity to receive one such ding on my old bugeye WRX. Went to a PDR guy and was like what Alex (EliteCarCare) said, it is the structure part of the car and it's pretty much impossible to glue pull. There was no access from behind as well, so it was either a welding job or just filled and sprayed over. 

Maybe some pictures may give us a better idea?


----------



## Focie (Jan 29, 2013)

Problem with having it painted is there is no where to blend it would end up costing a small fortune I think, it's only a small dent so hoping they can improve if nothing else

It's on a candy white mk6 what's white like to paint and blend, I hate miss matching panels as much as dings!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

They can be pulled from the pillars sometimes it just depends on the dent and the structure. Using a mini lifter as oppose a slide hammer gives more control and any good PDR tech should have the kit to do it.

The only problem you may have is that if the scratch is too deep then glue will possibly pull more paint off. Glue heats to 190c approx. and when applied to the dent will bite into any surface blemishes. It is sometime necessary to key the area a bit with some compound then wipe with ipa to get decent purchase but equally damaged paint of scrred clear coat could give up and come away.

It may also be possible (all car build structures are different) to get to by dropping par of the roof lining or though the holes for fastening the grab handles and sun visors etc. Most roll structures have holes and gaps of some description, it's a bit luck of the draw really.

If you struggle to find a tech on here in your area (I am miles away from you unfortunately) then try the PDR forum and post a request on there for a local tech to contact you. :thumb:

http://pdr-forum.co.uk/index.php?PHPSESSID=0doir4f972a8n4o41k0uqq5pk1;action=forum


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Try
http://www.scuffsscrapesandalloys.com/
Or
http://www.cardoc-cornwall.co.uk/


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Squiggs!

I'm David from CarDoc Cornwall. If there's paint damage, I wouldn't attempt a glue pull and normally, access to the 'A' pillar would be very restricted without drilling a hole and I don't recommend that if possible. I can fill and paint however and you wouldn't know it had been done. You can contact me through my website. I'm in Penryn, near Falmouth.

Cheers
David


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

It's not a Mini so you can't drill a hole hey David??


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> It's not a Mini so you can't drill a hole hey David??


:lol: LOL! :thumb:


----------



## Focie (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks for the responses, i have a PDR guy coming round tomorrow to check it out so we will see if it can be removed, 

Many thanks for the offer David, i have actually used yourself before on a different car, so you reckon you could reoair an a pillar ok smart repair wise? my only concern is i have seen smart repairs look a bit flat etc after a couple of years not done by yourself i might add is this a concern or just a poor repair? also can you do stone chip repairs? ie over filled wet sanded back and machine polished at all? have a couple that wouldn't warrant a full repair but would like them cut back as much as possible?
Thanks


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

Focie said:


> thanks for the responses, i have a PDR guy coming round tomorrow to check it out so we will see if it can be removed,
> 
> Many thanks for the offer David, i have actually used yourself before on a different car, so you reckon you could reoair an a pillar ok smart repair wise? my only concern is i have seen smart repairs look a bit flat etc after a couple of years not done by yourself i might add is this a concern or just a poor repair? also can you do stone chip repairs? ie over filled wet sanded back and machine polished at all? have a couple that wouldn't warrant a full repair but would like them cut back as much as possible?
> Thanks


Pillar repairs are no different to any other and done correctly, will be invisible. SMART is all about keeping the repair small. Repairing a pillar is definitely keeping it small, but it's important to get as close a colour match as possible and use the body contours effectively.

If an earlier repair looked flat, it can be due to a number of things. Sometimes repairs suffer from 'gloss drop' where for no apparent reason, the gloss in the lacquer can go and all it needs is a machine polish. I've seen bodyshop repairs go dull too!

Stone chips can be fixed in the way you describe, but the results are best on dark, non-metallic colours.

Call me when you're ready.

Cheers
David


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Focie said:


> thanks for the responses, i have a PDR guy coming round tomorrow to check it out so we will see if it can be removed,
> 
> Many thanks for the offer David, i have actually used yourself before on a different car, so you reckon you could reoair an a pillar ok smart repair wise? my only concern is i have seen smart repairs look a bit flat etc after a couple of years not done by yourself i might add is this a concern or just a poor repair? also can you do stone chip repairs? ie over filled wet sanded back and machine polished at all? have a couple that wouldn't warrant a full repair but would like them cut back as much as possible?
> Thanks


There's no logical reason why a good Smart repair can't be of the same standard as a good bodyshop repair. 
Smart repairers will at the very least use products comparable to those used in a bodyshop and in most cases they will use the same products - it's just that they use smaller guns allowing blends to carried out within smaller areas - which when using the correct colour is perfectly feasible.
The main difference is in the drying/baking process. 
Whereas a bodyshop will use an oven a Smart repairer will use infrared lamps, but you'll often find these same lamps in bodyshops - although usually they'll only use them to dry/bake filler or primer. 
There is nothing wrong with drying smaller areas of lacquer with them - but - the repairer must ensure the area reaches and maintains the correct temp for the correct amount of time, thus replicating an oven bake. 
There are many reasons for gloss drop (none of which are specific to Smart) but if any repair isn't baked off properly (bodyshop or Smart) that will do it!


----------

